# php und apache auf debian (woody) updaten?



## dodonna (17. Juni 2004)

hi, ich habe nen problem mit meinem vserver bei star-hosting.de, undzwar wurde ich auf vbulletin-germany darauf aufmerksam gemacht das ich ein ziemlich veraltetes system habe und mal updaten soll 
siehe: http://board.galbadia-garden.de/php.php

naja ich hab versucht einfach mal debian upzudaten und nun da gibts kein uprade...

debian selbst scheint schon neu zu sein.
 ich habe per ssh einfach: apt-get update  und dannach apt-get dist-upgrade 
und dann stand aber überall 0 updatet 0 upgraded





nun wollte ich fragen wie man auf einem vserver php und apache updatet?
ich bedanke mich schonmal für eine rasche antwort 

PS. ich weis ich hätte wegen dem woody besser aufpassen sollen


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

auch bei vServern sind gute Linuxkenntnisse nötig (eben z.B. um solch ein Problem zu lösen). Es nützt dir nichts, wenn dir bei diesem Problem jemand eine  Lösung postet, weil du z.B. wieder Hilfe benötigst, wenn du Model XY oder Programm ABC updaten musst / willst.
Für unsere Webspace-Kunden installieren wir die gewünschten Programme kostenlos, sofern sie die Systemsicherheit nicht gefährden. Vielleicht wäre das ein ganz brauchbare Alternative für dich, da du so nur eine eMail an uns "brauche Programm X, Y und Z" schreiben müsstest und wir die Software auf entsprechendem Server installieren und konfigurieren, so dass du diese nutzen kannst.

Wenn du magst, könnten wir ja weitere Details per Telefon oder eMail (info@busoft.de) besprechen.


----------

